# .......



## Claymore (1 May 2017)

........


----------



## MrTeroo (1 May 2017)

Nice to see you posting again. Are you feeling better?


----------



## MrDavidRoberts (1 May 2017)

£532 for a scroll saw........


----------



## Claymore (1 May 2017)

........


----------



## Claymore (1 May 2017)

......


----------



## darloray (1 May 2017)

thanks for your pm brian, It was bad enough axminster putting it up from £460 to £532 but £1162 is taking the pee.
people cant be that gullible unless its an error on amazon.


----------



## MrTeroo (1 May 2017)

Claymore":3he2g5iw said:


> I have to go to Leeds for more tests which is a few hundred mile from here but they don't have the specialists up here..........great excuse to have some real fish and chips for a change
> Brian




https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=56NjXSTGtxY


----------



## finneyb (1 May 2017)

Been casting around on the internet 
Pike & Co Ltd was dissolved in Dec 2012 according to Companies Hse website. Of course there may be no connection. 

Also the Pike & Co Amazon webpage uses the Axminster freephone no to get the upgraded brass rollers.

Other Pike & Co tools are also unrealistically expensive.

Brian


----------



## Claymore (1 May 2017)

.........


----------



## NazNomad (1 May 2017)

Chuffin heck, Axi must be losing a fortune stocking those? :-D

Glad to see you back, Brian. x


----------



## donwatson (2 May 2017)

Glad to see you back Brian


----------



## Claymore (2 May 2017)

.......


----------



## AES (3 May 2017)

Welcome back Brian. Sorry you need more tests but they'll surely get to the bottom of it to allow you back in the shop again soon.

Meantime I wish you and Ruth all the best.

The price of the scroll saw mentioned above is a bit OTT - it costs MORE than the new Excalibur "band-scroll saw" just introduced (about USD 1,200), AND more than the new Jet and Seyco saws (both with tilting heads like the "regular" Excalibur & Axi scroll saws), and both of which I see advertised in the latest US Scrolling mag at just over USD 1,000. Blimey, someone really IS playing games!

AES


----------



## sunnybob (4 May 2017)

If you think that one is puzzling, hows this for downright unbelievable, found while considering buying a track saw.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SCHEPPACH-1-4 ... Swxp9W6twP

Thats JUST THE BAG! 
and they reckon they have sold 55 of them?


----------



## ColeyS1 (4 May 2017)

Bob, this happens quite alot. If the items out of stock they just increase the price and hope nobody buys it. I think it must be easier than canceling the auction or something.
Coley


----------



## sunnybob (4 May 2017)

sharp practice is what we used to call it. Its wrong. There could be someone out there so ignorant that they would actually buy it. Do you think the seller might then refuse the sale?


----------



## pcb1962 (4 May 2017)

Claymore":acgnt59j said:


> Check out the price difference here.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Advanced-AWFS1 ... scroll+saw



"Alex Whyte" is some kind of scam on Amazon, look at their Domino listing
I've reported their listings to Amazon several times but nothing happens


----------

